# Seeking proper terminology



## KULTULZ (Jul 5, 2016)

What is an HVAC system called/named that has two compressors (heat pump) outside and an air handler both in the attic and basement... 

Wondering In *W*(By GOD)*V*... :help:


----------



## kok328 (Jul 5, 2016)

Heating ventilation air conditioning. 
Split system.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jul 5, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Heating ventilation air conditioning.
> 
> *Split system*.



*THANX* for the comeback... 

Now while GOOGLING prior to this post, they say a compressor (one) outside and an air handler (one) inside is called a split system. Is there a more definitive description or does this term cover both?


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 5, 2016)

A mini-split doesn't use duct work.  https://www.energystar.gov/products/heating_cooling/ductless_heating_cooling

Around here you can get a "gas-pack" that is a Gas Furnace, Air Conditioner, and Air Handler all in one unit.  They are fairly common in areas with mild winters.

I have two HVAC systems that have compressors on the outside of the house and a combination furnace/air handler on the inside.  An AC coil is located inside the plenum at the top of the unit that is used for air conditioning.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2016)

Are they connected together in any way.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jul 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Are they connected together in any way.



No, both are separate systems with its' own heat pump, air handler (attic - basement), ducting and upstairs and downstairs thermostat.

I have read and read and come across differing descriptions.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2016)

well
* two separate systems each with its' own heat pump, air handler (attic - basement)*,


----------



## KULTULZ (Jul 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> well
> 
> * two separate systems each with its' own heat pump, air handler (attic - basement)*,



  you ain't helping Neal... :down:

The system seems to be very popular around here.

The reason I am asking is I want  a  fresh air exchanger and if I can get by with one or need two...


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 6, 2016)

If you have two compressors (the outside part) and two air handlers (the inside part) they are completely separate systems and can be replaced together or one at a time.  Mini-split compressors can support three inside units.

Some air to air exchangers are stand-alone units and some are built into the duct work of the HVAC system.  As houses get tighter they become more of a necessity to bring in fresh air without using a ton of energy to condition the outside air to the desired temperature.  If your house is exceptionally large (3500+) it might need two, but I'd bet you could get by with one for a smaller house.  That said, I'm not an HVAC professional.  I could ask an old classmate of mine from HS who owns a HVAC business in MI for his opinion.

You mentioned nothing about wanting to put an air to air exchanger in your original post.  Don't make us tease out the true question through multiple posts.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2016)

http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/887-WHAT-IS-AN-AIR-TO-AIR-HEAT-EXCHANGER-HRV-and-ERV

I have only seen them in really big houses and there were ducted separate from the HVAC system taking air from the bathrooms and kitchen but not the hood fan and returned air near ceiling in other rooms


----------



## KULTULZ (Jul 6, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> You mentioned nothing about wanting to put an air to air exchanger in your original post.  Don't make us tease out the true question through multiple posts.



All I asked was for the technical term for the installation. With that, I can do the research on my own. 

I wasn't teasing anyone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 6, 2016)

If this is the type system, you have a split system.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jul 7, 2016)

OK... THANX GUYS...

I guess...  ...the correct terminology is...

*DUALING  HEAT PUMP DUCTED FORCED AIR HVAC **SPLIT SYSTEM*


----------

